
When going outside is prison: The world of American hikikomori - 80mph
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/02/the-world-of-american-hikikomori.html
======
yawaworht345
I live a life that can be easily described as hikikomori. I struggle with
anxiety and I've tried my best to find work (I did even graduate from college
-- it took me 6 years, but I did it), but it seems I am doomed to fail in
every endeavor. When my parents die, I will likely suffer a slow and painful
death at the hands of starvation. It seems that is my destiny...

------
80mph
Via: [https://www.metafilter.com/182276/American-
Hikikomori](https://www.metafilter.com/182276/American-Hikikomori)

